# Handling Ramona



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Is handing every other day ok? It just seems to be how it happens because Ramona HATES to be woken up but is friendly if I wait for her to wake up on her own. That is very late and I can't stay up so late every night (school, work, life etc) will I be able to establish a bond? I give her mealies when she is out and she LOVES them. Maybe you guys have some ideas or critiques for me? I welcome any ideas or comments! Thanks! 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I had this problem too, when school started again i was worried i wouldn't have a lot of cuddle time with her with homework and working. On the days that i got home at 11 at night and passed out a foot into the door, the next time i got her out she was really grumpy. and i figured out the more that you do wake them up and handle them, she more they get used to it. I take Juliet out whenever i get home and carry her around my house with me perched on the palm of my hand, and she loves it, smelling everything around the house. and it really helped with our bonding, now she only puffs when i wake her up until she knows its me and then she is fine 
I'm sure if you handle her more she will be fine


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

You should really try to handle her _every_ day for at least 30 minutes. Remember, handling also includes her sleeping on your chest or lap in a cuddle sack (or without). If I wake up my girl and she seems grumpy- what I do is I take her igloo out (with the million fleece strips inside- because if one is left she'll try to get under it and sleep). Wait about a minute or two then take her out and she's usually not as grumpy.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

What I would suggest would be taking her out, and if it is during the summer, wrap her up in the PJ shirt you slept in the night before so she smells you.

Then if it's the winter you can wear a sweater/sweatshirt, and put her inside the front pocket, or inside your thick clothes so she smells you that way. This way she just sits there and sleeps, while smelling you and associating that with safety, comfort, and sleep! 

Hope I managed to help some way, let us know how it goes! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I have this problem too. Since school started i haven't had an easy schedule lately. I also have a job which is a time taker, so i needed to figure out how to squeeze in time with my new hedgie. I can hold her when I am doing computer work and homework which fits good in my busy schedule. What ever works best for you is good, just don't forget your own time and time with your hedgie!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

OK, I will get her out everyday even though she is such a grump about being woken up in the day. I don't understand her. She is so grumpy when I wake her up, but as soon as she is awake, she is friendly and scales me. She is so chill I even trimmed her nails today no trouble no quilling no biting. She just took it. So why the big to-do when I wake her up!? Will that ever stop? 

As an aside I am also concerned as she does not use her wheel. I have set it up so that I can tell if she has been on it a few nights in a row and no cigar. She just ran on it a little when I took her out just now to play and feed her mealies. Her wheel is a 12 inch flying saucer if that matters to anyone.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, how would you feel if someone came and woke you up at 3am? I'd be grumpy as heck! But if you let her go back to sleep on you, she might calm down about it because she'll know that it isn't a permanent "okay, let's play now!" waking - just a small disturbance. I dunno, every hedgie is different - the only time Ambrose DOESN'T huff at me when I come to take him out is in the middle of the day.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

This all depends  if someone woke me up at 3 am with a cheesecake Id kiss them haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the shirt trick is truly working. She calmed down much sooner and was a delight tonight. I actually lost her for a second as she burrowed into the couch LoL! We played on the couch for a while and she scaled mount human over and over  I then gave her her mealies in the bath tub (empty) makes clean up easy and she cannot fall off of anything AND she is safe while I wash my hands after tossing the worms into the tub for her! Overall I'm feeling VERY encouraged!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know if Ramona is bonding to me but I'm certainly bonding to her. Events prevented me from doing much beyond spot cleaning and giving fresh food and water and I'm so bummed  I miss my pin cushion!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I feel like this too. Lately, when someone is being boring or mean or forcing me to wait forever, I start thinking to myself "I could be at home holding my hedgie right now instead!"

I didn't get home today until the time when Ambrose gets up for food and running, and while I'll still have evening playtime, I missed our afternoon cuddle a lot. At night he's a huffy ball of "I'M BUSY GET OFF ME."


----------

